# Hunters traveling any of I-10



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

So over the last couple years I have been wondering something. growing up hunting west Texas and hill country I remember always seeing Bucks in the back of trucks when returning home on Sundays. over the years it seems that this tradition ( if you want to call it that) has almost been completely done away with,, my question is why? when I shoot a Buck I love to display it for the others traveling as I have a since of pride for the kill weather it be a spike or a MUY Grande I am proud and will have him perched up in the bed for all to see!! It will be feeding my family and even better if it is a monster, and I believe if you aren't showing it then why did you shoot it. This used to be my favorite part of hunting trips just cruising home and seeing who got lucky and how much luck did they have. So far this the season I have not seen a single buck ( except mine ) in the bed of a truck and honestly I am quite disappointed I really look forward to it. so any opinions on why hardly anyone displays there kills anymore. could be PETA, don't want to draw attention or ? I know that I will forever display mine! hell back in they day before me they would tie to fenders and cruise home. SO maybe this is also a plea to all the hunters traveling any stretch of I-10 please display your kills as you should be proud of what you are bringing home to nourish your family. Here is a pic of this good ole boy heading home to the city!!! hope to see some goods ones in the coming weeks before the season ends. so what do y'all think the reason for the decline of displayed buck in the bed of trucks is? and Good luck on the rest of the season gents!!!!


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

I think it throws fuel on the fire for the tree huggers and antis.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

shaggydog said:


> I think it throws fuel on the fire for the tree huggers and antis.


So? Lol


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

F peta. 

Great 8 back there.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

boom! said:


> So? Lol


It sure doesn't bother me, but he asked why it was happening. We used to strap them to the top of the station wagon when I was a kid.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

I love road dirt mixed in with my chili .... The tire pieces are always a bonus

I'm not out to hunt to prove to others but that's just me

Isn't that what forums/ web boards are for.... Or are they just for flaming and popcorn eating now


----------



## strosfann (Jul 19, 2007)

I have a retrax system on my truck bed so I'm guilty of not showing off the goods as well but I haven't seen any racks in several trips to Uvalde and back this season. Hard to believe that all the guys towing Rangers/Mules etc. aren't shooting anything.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Hunters have learned how to properly handle the meat after the kill. Used to see them strapped across fenders of cars and trucks. Do you realize what you are doing to the meat when you do that. No wonder people didn't like venison because of the wild taste, or maybe it was the road taste.
We know to skin the meat and get it in a cool environment as soon as possible. Usually quartered up and on ice in an ice chest while being transported.
It has nothing to do with showing off your kill. If you want to hang the head and horns from your grill go for it, but put the meat in a cooler until it is processed.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

I think more people leverage processors these days than processing their own deer. There's a lot of meat that you never see already packaged and frozen in a cooler when it makes it's trip home, not to mention what is quartered and iced down.


----------



## Flight Cancelled (Jul 7, 2010)

daddyeaux said:


> Hunters have learned how to properly handle the meat after the kill. Used to see them strapped across fenders of cars and trucks. Do you realize what you are doing to the meat when you do that. No wonder people didn't like venison because of the wild taste, or maybe it was the road taste.
> We know to skin the meat and get it in a cool environment as soon as possible. Usually quartered up and on ice in an ice chest while being transported.
> It has nothing to do with showing off your kill. If you want to hang the head and horns from your grill go for it, but put the meat in a cooler until it is processed.


I don't think he meant the whole deer meat and all...its kinda hard to put a deer that scores 140+ in a cooler...hell I used to love seeing some big main beams and tines stick out of an igloo cooler just don't see it much anymore


----------



## Logan (Aug 7, 2009)

huh?

its wrong to just stick the head in the bed of the truck where ever itll fit and ride best? guess im hunting for the wrong reasons..


----------



## TexasSlam18 (Aug 26, 2010)

Flight Cancelled said:


> I don't think he meant the whole deer meat and all...its kinda hard to put a deer that scores 140+ in a cooler...hell I used to love seeing some big main beams and tines stick out of an igloo cooler just don't see it much anymore


Hahaha. Took the words right out of my mouth. I guess he should have said... After you have skinned and quartered your deer then make the antlers visible in the bed instead of leaving it for people to assume! :headknock


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

I usually display my horns in the truck where they can be seen if it is a nice rack. But the meat will be iced down. I tried to catch a truck Saturday on I-10 with a rack sticking up in the bed, but dam that guy was in a real big hurry to get somewhere. I had to back off.


----------



## Flight Cancelled (Jul 7, 2010)

daddyeaux said:


> I usually display my horns in the truck where they can be seen if it is a nice rack. But the meat will be iced down. I tried to catch a truck Saturday on I-10 with a rack sticking up in the bed, but dam that guy was in a real big hurry to get somewhere. I had to back off.


That's what I think he was referring to...ill try to show it off, but since I hunt 1hr from the house I don't get to show a lot of people 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

I will agree in the 70s and 80s it was a Texas Standard Operating Procedure. In the early 90s I had my nephew on a hunt. He had taken a really nice 10 and the older hunters told him and the rest boys to put the head on the ice chest so everyone could see. He and the rest of the younger boys said, the instructors at Hunters Safety Course ask them not to do that cause it gives the anti hunting folks griping ammo. I agree and hadn't done it since, but I do like looking at the racks when they drive by.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Me too, but I usually see a lot of horns in the back of trucks on I-10 during season. I always look for them too.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Why bring unwanted attention to your long tiresome ride home.
Years ago we had rattling horns on top of stuff in the back of a 4 runner county mounty pulled us over and called game warden pain in the butt no tickets but over n hour of ****.


----------



## lilsamo (Aug 8, 2005)

*displaying racks*

I saw quite a few on the way home from Uvalde yesterday. none were in my truck.....yet


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Ya talking about this??


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

That rig needs a PETA sticker...LOL


----------



## landlokt (Mar 10, 2009)

People Eating Tasty Animals

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

landlokt said:


> People Eating Tasty Animals
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


Exactly!


----------



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

Just stick them in where the top of the tines are showing. That way all of us *******, beer drinking , big truck driving real Americans can enjoy the deer. All of those Prius driving, tree hugging , whining PETA peoples can just imagine what else is in the bed.


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

I'm going to get me a King Ranch and an old pair of horns and just drive around.

Or maybe...


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

Sorry...should of specified yes meat is in cooler... just showing the rack!.... wetdreams that is a nice load of deer!


----------



## dragginfool (Sep 12, 2009)

I remember seeing deer on the hood of trucks in Llano when I was a kid. The whole town smelled like a deer processing shop. It was awesome!


----------



## emed (Mar 16, 2015)

Yeah- I remember as a kid coming home from Junction and always seeing deer in the back of trucks, standing on the seat just trying to see what people had. I remember stopping at Grumpy's to eat and get fuel and walking around looking in the backs of other hunters trucks at what they shot. I travel 59 S now and hardly ever see this now a days either. We are always proud of what we shoot and if I do my son makes sure we have it on the ice chest or whatever to show, I think its one of his favorite parts of hunting now as well. That and stopping at Buccee's.


----------



## Baffin Bay (Jul 26, 2011)

I still show my kill usually on a receiver basket,,, last week had a 60 pound pig in the cooler with it's head and legs sticking out with a 20 lb bag of ice in its cavity. My cousin called me a dead animal exhibitionist,,,I call it look at my trophy archery kill...


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

I usually seat belt mine in the truck on the passenger side, safety first ya know.

formally known as "osoobsessed"
Www.baffinbayrodandgun.com


----------



## WildCard07 (Jul 15, 2012)

I saw quite a few antlers sticking up from truck beds on the way back from Del Rio after Thanksgiving. What surprises me is how many un-skinned complete deer I see coming back to Houston from out there. Seems like I see at least 3 or 4 a season. I like seeing horns sticking up out of a truck bed but I don't understand people that haul the whole deer home in the bed of the truck in Texas heat. If there was snow on the ground I might understand but not 60-70 degree weather with the sun shining. That's not showing off your trophy. That is ruining good meat.


----------



## BlueDawg (Apr 17, 2015)

For me I don't want to draw attention with law enforcement in fact we don't wear camo in the truck. I used to display but have been stopped a couple of times by the law, we were legal no tickets but had to prove it and it took a little over an hour. The other reason was people asking where we hunt and I felt like it might drive the price per gun up over the years. I have sense bought my own ranch so that is no longer a concern of mine. I also regularly wear PFD's when running the boat in hopes that I don't get pulled over by the game warden. Again I am not doing anything wrong I just want to go fishing and if a Game Warden pulls you over and does their job it can take a little over 30 minutes.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

WildCard07 said:


> I saw quite a few antlers sticking up from truck beds on the way back from Del Rio after Thanksgiving. What surprises me is how many un-skinned complete deer I see coming back to Houston from out there. Seems like I see at least 3 or 4 a season. I like seeing horns sticking up out of a truck bed but I don't understand people that haul the whole deer home in the bed of the truck in Texas heat. If there was snow on the ground I might understand but not 60-70 degree weather with the sun shining. That's not showing off your trophy. That is ruining good meat.


Usually they stuff bags of ice in the cavity. That's how we use to do it before caping and quartering them all the way down.

formally known as "osoobsessed"
Www.baffinbayrodandgun.com


----------



## WildCard07 (Jul 15, 2012)

Capt. Marcus Canales said:


> Usually they stuff bags of ice in the cavity. That's how we use to do it before caping and quartering them all the way down.
> 
> formally known as "osoobsessed"
> Www.baffinbayrodandgun.com


I've seen a few with bags of ice in the cavity but the majority are gutted laying in the bed or in a trailer bed. Ice doesn't last long going 70-80 mph down the freeway in warm weather. To each his own I guess.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

AvianQuest said:


> I'm going to get me a King Ranch and an old pair of horns and just drive around.
> 
> Or maybe...


Rudolf got him a young buck. Lol


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Kinda looks like a doe, got no horns........


----------



## outtotrout09 (Apr 21, 2009)

You would have been proud of us coming back from Colorado a few years ago.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

CNN


daddyeaux said:


> Kinda looks like a doe, got no horns........


Lol...true dat!


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

WildCard07 said:


> I've seen a few with bags of ice in the cavity but the majority are gutted laying in the bed or in a trailer bed. Ice doesn't last long going 70-80 mph down the freeway in warm weather. To each his own I guess.


How far they driving, do you know? We don't know. But in the bed, besides driving next to them, how do you know what the plan is or what they have stuffed in, unless you are taking pics while driving or blah blah blah. Is there road grime on the carcus in the bed, how does it get there in the bed...... We have no idea....to each their own, sure.....

formally known as "osoobsessed"
Www.baffinbayrodandgun.com


----------



## WildCard07 (Jul 15, 2012)

It's a long road back to Houston from west TX Bub. Traveling the same direction at the same speed more or less you tend to run with the same group of vehicles for a while. Sure I've seen some going through small towns for a short distance. But I've also followed some or been in the same group of cars halfway back to Houston with others. Also talked to a couple guys that were headed back to Houston that came from Sanderson at a gas station in Del Rio that had two deer tied to the front and rear rack on their four wheeler. They were doing their best to repack the cavity with ice. Do what you want to do and they can do what they want to do. I don't really care. I was just stating my observations traveling down I-10 as the OP brought up. No pictures were taken or I would have provided them as evidence on the cross examination.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

I like seeing horns sticking up in the bed of pickups....Just something about it..


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

daddyeaux said:


> I like seeing horns sticking up in the bed of pickups....Just something about it..


When I have a group at the ranch I offer them my Taxidermist--so after quartering their meat in their coolers--we pack the mounts with ice and run to Rosenberg and drop off at Jimmy's........:texasflag

my make shift cooler--stop at bucky's on the way to ice up again.....cold is ur friend.--F pita--if ya don't like it don't look!


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Now that is a beautiful site!!


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

Swampus said:


> When I have a group at the ranch I offer them my Taxidermist--so after quartering their meat in their coolers--we pack the mounts with ice and run to Rosenberg and drop off at Jimmy's........:texasflag
> 
> my make shift cooler--stop at bucky's on the way to ice up again.....cold is ur friend.--F pita--if ya don't like it don't look!


I Would have been that person in the left lane going the same speed as you in the right lane ******* everybody off just to look at all those horns!!!! :ac550:

Glad to see there are still some of us that will continue to show the kills off.... mine isn't so much about bragging is it about pride! I am proud to have been blessed to be able to provide my family with a nourishment that the good lord allowed me to take!!! so even spikes get shown!!!!!!:texasflag


----------



## TexasSlam18 (Aug 26, 2010)

*Bone*

This left the ranch I help guide on a year or two ago with some hunters.


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

had to get over $100 in ice to keep them cold!!
Guarded that truck with my life!

Had so many folks at bucky's it was crazy--all cool folks.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Ice bag in chest cavity?? well at least the ribs will be good


----------



## Gasspergoo (Nov 14, 2010)

I'm headed South next weekend, and if I'm fortunate enough to take a big 'en, he will be on display rolling down 10 back home.


----------



## rainbowrunner (Dec 31, 2005)

daddyeaux said:


> I tried to catch a truck Saturday on I-10 with a rack sticking up in the bed, but dam that guy was in a real big hurry to get somewhere. I had to back off.


 Same here, I'm making 75 on I-10 between Lake Charles and Baton Rouge and a guy flys past me with a truckload of antlers, mostly mule deer I believe. He was pulling a trailer with about 6 big Yetis. I put the hammer down and tried to catch him but got the boys skeered at about 95 so I backed off.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Saw this guy at Buc-ee's in Luling yesterday morning. No way he was hiding his rack.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Read every post and agree with almost all,but I got something to add.20-30 years ago,hunters were proud of every legal buck they shot because it was much harder to take a good deer,in most places,than it is now.I think it's much harder for the new generation to be so impressed with the deer they got.I see cats posting here all the time deer they shot that they thought was better than they were(ground shrinkage)with me thinking I'd sure would've dusted his asss.Anyone that's been hunting 10 years or less are shooting deer us older farkers only dreamed of.Good for ya'll.The one thing that does suck is the price of leases.Show them horns please.I act like a little kid when I see a rack in the back of a pee-cup.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

peckerwood said:


> Read every post and agree with almost all,but I got something to add.20-30 years ago,hunters were proud of every legal buck they shot because it was much harder to take a good deer,in most places,than it is now.I think it's much harder for the new generation to be so impressed with the deer they got.I see cats posting here all the time deer they shot that they thought was better than they were(ground shrinkage)with me thinking I'd sure would've dusted his asss.Anyone that's been hunting 10 years or less are shooting deer us older farkers only dreamed of.Good for ya'll.


 That's pretty accurate: when I was a kid a rack score was pretty much just details: you shot an eight point, a ten point, whatever. The room where I'm writing this has four shoulder mounts on the wall: three of mine, and one my grandad shot in the '30s.. His is an eight point that wouldn't be legal under our current antler restrictions, and it pales in comparison to any of the stuff I've put on the wall. That's irrelevant: it was a good enough deer in the '30s that he went to the expense and effort of getting a shoulder mount done, and it was on the wall in his house for seventy years before I got it.. Just a different mindset back then..


----------



## Pocampo (Aug 20, 2009)

Swampus said:


> When I have a group at the ranch I offer them my Taxidermist--so after quartering their meat in their coolers--we pack the mounts with ice and run to Rosenberg and drop off at Jimmy's........:texasflag
> 
> my make shift cooler--stop at bucky's on the way to ice up again.....cold is ur friend.--F pita--if ya don't like it don't look!


We do the same thing in Colorado when heading in to visit the taxidermist...although we don't really need to add layers of ice.
We get lots of looks from other travelers and see a few cell phone cameras pop out the windows of nearby trucks.

Po


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

I blame YETIs.


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

We have been up and down I-10 a lot this season and Ive seen about the same number of horns in the beds of trucks as we have for the past 5 years coming from Uvalde.

We always like seeing them on the ride home.


----------



## WildCard07 (Jul 15, 2012)

which one of y'all was this?


----------



## DadSaid (Apr 4, 2006)

I really enjoy seeing horns in the back of trucks on the way home.. Makes the ride home really enjoyable


----------



## TxSlammin (Apr 11, 2008)

Love seeing the horns. One trip i came from Mt Home with my axis sticking up high. I got thumbs up from tons on hunters headed to hosuton on 10 and a lady in houston gave me the finger. So i smiled really big and waved.


----------

